# frame swap



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a mint 1964 tempest 4-door frame and want to put it under a 1966 gto all body mounts seem to be located correct i believe I have read all threads some say it will be the same some say its a different frame needs modification please help THANKS MIKE


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

im just curious, whats wrong with the '66 gto frame?


----------



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

It came from Minn. it is rusting around front bumper brackets and on frame rails I if I did not have this frame I would leave it alone


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

As I understand it, the frame rails and front section are the same, but the frame area that supports the trunk is shorter on the '64-'65 than on the '66-'67. Others may chime in with more info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Doing some more digging, it seems that the 4 door frame will indeed work. There are some minor differences in tail length and there are also differences in body mount locations....but this can be fabricated to work out. You need to find someone who has a bare 2 door frame to post photos and take measurements so you can compare to your 4 door frame. That's what I'd do.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ive never done it, but I know the job itself of swapping frames could be quite overwhelming. I would want to do the job with a replacement frame that fits correctly.


----------

